# advice on supplements for bowel problems?



## anon1993 (May 13, 2013)

I'm 20 this month and have had stomach problems since I was 16. I'll get bloated and constipated for a few days then when I'm eventually able to go to the toilet, my bowel movements will be on and off all day and sometimes I'll have diarrhea. I've been to the doctors a few times over the years but they've not been able to diagnose me with anything and gave me medication which either made me more constipated or constantly needing the toilet. I was convinced I had ibs because I have all the symptoms and they are ruining my life because they're that bad at times. I've tried changing my diet, cutting out dairy etc. I've decided to experiment with different supplements, I've already tried peppermint oil tablets but they never worked. I've just got chewable acidophilus because I heard they help with ibs so I'm hoping they work with my stomach problems. Has anyone tried acidophilus who could tell me if they work or if there are any other supplements that might benefit me? I'm willing to try anything now.


----------



## sanju (May 11, 2013)

try two things,

first avoid gluten foods(prepared from wheat flour) totally.second start taking aloevera juice two times a day which is

wonderful remedy for ibs suffererers.i have been using this for the past two months & got huge relief.

you may start yoga(IBS specific yoga, lots of videos are available on google,learn them).try for a week & check the results.

good luck.


----------

